# The Perfect Swordfish Steak



## luckytrim (May 19, 2006)

"The Perfect" Swordfish Steak

4 swordfish steaks
1 tsp. lemon juice
Salt and pepper to taste
1 tsp. olive oil
2 medium onions, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, slivered
1 tsp. honey
1-1/2 lb. fresh peaches, peeled and cut lengthwise into 1-inch-thick slices
1/2 cup dillweed, chopped
1 lemon, cut into wedges
Fresh dill sprigs for garnish

Rinse the fish and pat dry. Lightly coat a baking dish with vegetable oil and
arrange fish in pan. Sprinkle with lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste Flip fish and repeat to coat. Cover and refrigerate for one hour. 
Preheat oven to 350°. In
a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add garlic and sauté until just turning color.  Remove and set aside. To the same skillet, onion and saute' until tender, about 5 minutes. Return garlic to skillet with the onion.
Reduce heat, add honey and stir well. Cook until
onion begins to caramelize, about 5-6 minutes. Gently stir in peaches and simmer for 5 minutes. Stir in dillweed and remove from heat. Spoon the peach mixture around but not over the fish. Bake 20 minutes, uncovered. Fish
is done when it turns opaque and feels firm to the touch. Do not overcook. To serve, transfer fish to a warm platter, spoon peach mixture over fish  garnish
with lemon wedges and sprigs of fresh dillweed. 
Serves 4.


----------

